# Ervaringen Citizen service center Stamm-Service BV in Rijswijk?



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

Ik ben van plan om mijn Citizen Skyhawk AT Titanium model JY0010-53E binnenkort eens langs een service center te brengen om de bezel te laten vervangen. Nu las ik op de Citizen website dat het officiele service centrum in NL is Stamm-Service BV in Rijswijk. Ik had al het plan om het horloge op te sturen naar Citizen Duitsland, vanwege de goede ervaringen op WUS. Maar even langsbrengen (en later weer ophalen) vanuit Den Haag is natuurlijk een stuk gemakkelijker 

Ik was benieuwd of iemand hier toevallig ervaringen heeft met Stamm-Service BV in Rijswijk? Alvast dank voor de info.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Geen idee, maar ik zou gewoon langs de plaatselijke horlogemaker gaan. Scheelt je waarschijnlijk nog geld ook.


----------

